# Piraya shoal



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Here it is.....I need to keep up with the water changes better


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

WOW great shape -nice work


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

omg, there so nice colored and big. how big are they?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Beautiful Piraya..


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

The size's are 8, 10 plus, and 12 inches......here's a few more for comparison


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

very nice. they are in a 180 right?


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep, in a 180


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice Pirayas


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

wow..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Monster shoal Leon, nice pics


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow nice pirayas! You only have 3? Did you have more before? Did they eat eachother? Did you grow those out or did you buy them at those sizes. I also have a group of those. I have 9 in my 180 and they are all around 5-8 inches.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

beuatiful fat piraya


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW is all that came to mind when i seent eh size of the heads on those beasts


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam...that is nice tank..i have 3 in my 180g...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

To me...those things look overfed then a mofo...But hey...Who am I to judge...I just think they need a diet.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont think I could ever get enough of those flames!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking pirayas.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

n e full tank shots


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments!

As far as them being overweight.....the 10 inchers probably is but the others are fine....thick and juicy......camera distorts the shape due to how close I was taking the pics.

Here's one without the flash.....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

NICE PIRAYAS!!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice piraya.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

very nice







what size did you get them at and how long have you had them?


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hope my guy lives to get that big.

Sweet fish man


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking good, I like the yellow.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

patriotsfan said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the 10 incher at 3 inchs approx. one year ago. the other two I got approx. 6-8 months ago and about 2 inches shorter.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice pygos.. im thinking of gettin pygos again..arent you trading these guys?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

cool


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

amazing fish I love piraya


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great looking fish. Piraya are still king!

That last picture you posted has to be one of the coolest Piraya photos I've seen.

That one monster with the real blunt head is incredible.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

That is some sweet looking color in those piraya.What is there diet and how often do u feed them?


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

ucpiranha said:


> That is some sweet looking color in those piraya.What is there diet and how often do u feed them?


They eat a combination of whole climbing perch, catfish fillets, and tilapia fillets.

Thanks for the kind words...........


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice pic's ... man that's a scene I wouldn't want to see if I jumped in a lake at night!! They look mean!


----------

